# Growing



## Beachdude757 (Jul 28, 2021)

Is recipe for success technaflora a good product?


----------



## pute (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 28, 2021)

No.


----------



## pute (Jul 28, 2021)

Beachdude is messing with us...just sent me a pm


----------



## Beachdude757 (Jul 28, 2021)

No new at this I got these seeds and I don't want to screw them up.


----------



## Beachdude757 (Jul 28, 2021)

What's a PM


----------



## pute (Jul 28, 2021)

YOU sent it....

hat's the best liquid fertilizers to put in my soil I'm just now trying to grow some plants. I got sold this techniflora recipe for success it's called from the hydroponics store the guy said it was good stuff. I have no idea


----------



## leafminer (Jul 29, 2021)

LOL. Use shit, well rotted of course. Preferably not yours. It's a bit acid so you put some potash or cal mag too.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 29, 2021)

Did you mean
General Hydroponics Flora Series?
IT WORKS


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 29, 2021)

leafminer said:


> LOL. Use shit, well rotted of course. Preferably not yours. It's a bit acid so you put some potash or cal mag too.



My first grow is finishing up, so I' staying the course. Just wondering for my next grow, do you recommend Milorganite?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## leafminer (Jul 29, 2021)

I don't spend lots of money on all that. I just use sheep poo and potash. Works fine.


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 29, 2021)

I don' t do all that either, but I respect that such regimens give good results 

Since my plants come in and out of the house, though, I can't use physical excrement for obvious reasons.


----------



## Bubba (Jul 30, 2021)

I can't get the sheep to stand still.

Bubba


----------



## pute (Jul 30, 2021)

Bubba said:


> I can't get the sheep to stand still.
> 
> Bubba


That is because you are ugly.  Who wants to farg with an ugly person.....ha ha....you asked for that Bubba.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 30, 2021)

leafminer said:


> I don't spend lots of money on all that. I just use sheep poo and potash. Works fine.


Have to wonder what else he is doing with the sheep.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 30, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Have to wonder what else he is doing with the sheep.


And why is he dressing the sheep up in his ex wifes clothing


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 30, 2021)

Party at Leafminers



​


----------



## pute (Jul 30, 2021)

Said it before and I will say it again.....Barf....I always liked girls.


----------



## tasdidalvi (Jul 31, 2021)

Many people use Fox Farms trio for outdoor and Technaflora for indoor.


----------



## Cannapoop (Aug 3, 2021)

Plants need more than just plain water to grow. This means that certain nutrients must be there for plants to grow healthy and develop flowers or buds with good taste and aroma. There are many ways in which we can supply our plants with nutrients. All these options are fine and they have their pros and cons. You can choose the best one for you based on your preference, location, availability, and budget.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 3, 2021)

pute said:


> That is because you are ugly.  Who wants to farg with an ugly person.....ha ha....youy No to me asked for that Bubba.


The Sheep Never say no to me


----------



## Bubba (Aug 3, 2021)

That's cause you have a flock all stump broke and ready to go! Lol

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Aug 3, 2021)

Bet you guys didn't think I would know a high fa luti'n phrase like "stump broke".....

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 3, 2021)

Now You'll be Stumping like the rest of us


----------

